# Pretty DK Woman's Vest Pattern (free)



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Think this would look stunning with 3/4 sleeves:

http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1103934823327-370/N1230.pdf


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice thanks for sharing .Anita


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes lovely..... Sleeves would be better


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is beautiful, thanks!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love it, just the way it is.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Sleeves would look great on it.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely vest--wish the sizes went higher--or I could miraculously become smaller (better yet!)


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is really beautiful
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is so pretty! I love the color. Thanks. I agree with you, it would look nice with sleeves.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Love that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link - saved it to my computer (another one on my 'to do' list!)


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I like it sleeveless. Have added it to my pattern library.


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

I LOVE this pattern! I will be making several of these for Christmas gifts this year!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I like it a lot and printed it out and saved it. Thank you.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pattern. I think that it would look great with 3/4 sleeves too


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing..I have sent a photo to my daughter..


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for this pattern. I find sometimes that all I need is a vest. A cardigan with sleeves makes me too warm. This is lovely. I have printed it off to be added to my "to do" pile.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Simply beautiful, and yes, it would look better with 3/4" sleeves, the shoulder and armpit area wouldn't look bunched up. This is way beyond my capabilities but would love to someday knit something this complicated.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

VERY pretty ... now if I just had a different body to put into it, it would be worth the effort ... lol! Thanks for the post; I plan to be skinny in my next life, so hope I can find the pattern again then!


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree this would be even better with sleeves. Are you experienced enough to modify the pattern? Just following the pattern would be a challenge for my skills but I would like to try it.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Ooh nice! I like sleeveless vests. Think this is on my to do list. Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful vest. Added to my to knit list! :thumbup:


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I love it, just the way it is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely!! I think the sleeves would make it more like a jacket. As a vest it enhances what's underneath. Looks challenging, but worth it! Thanx for the link...


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> This is so pretty! I love the color. Thanks. I agree with you, it would look nice with sleeves.


Ditto my thoughts!! And easy to add 3/4 or full length sleeves! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Ooh, thank you; that's really nice.


----------



## Kjs1054 (Nov 13, 2013)

Love this pattern! Have downloaded it and saved in my knitting file. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I like it as is. Thanks for sharing.


----------

